# Why did my cat pee on my bed?!



## Sido (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello all. Sucky morning, I was sitting on my bed while getting ready for work and turn to see my male cat hunched over, looking very suspicious. I pushed him away and saw that he'd peed all over the bed!!

Obviously in the heat of the moment I yelled at him and he ran, so I cleaned it all up as best as I could before heading to work.

Is there any reason he would just randomly do this?! The litterbox had some stuff in it, but it wasn't even half full, and it's never been a problem that way expect when it's gone neglected and got really full.

When he was much younger he used to pee on this one round wicker chair I had, I eventually had to throw out the cushion because I just could not get the smell out. He peed on my bed once or twice when he was much younger, if I remember correctly it was because he was offended by a very full litterbox (last time my roommate was on litterbox duty >.<) Once he peed on my chair because there was another cat outside and I guess he was trying to mark that spot since it was closest to the window.

But it's been well over a year since this has happened even once, and before the last time it was nearly a year between incidents too.

The only things I can think of is that my other kitty left a small poop outside the litterbox (she doesn't meant to, she's just a really messy pooper), and maybe he got offended? I discovered the little poop a few minutes before he peed on my bed (wanted to get dressed before I cleaned it up) an I know he went near th box in that time. He was also up on the window seconds before he did it, but he wasn't losing his mind like he often does when cats wander by, so I don't think it could be that?!

Does anyone have any insights as to why this could have happened? I'm hoping it's just an isolated incident but my duvet might just be ruined now . 

Also- he's almost 4 years old, was fixed as a baby, and has had no recent diet, litter or lifestyle changes. 

Please help


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

The most usual cause of a cat peeing on something soft (your duvet) is due to a urinary tract infection of some sort, or urinary crystals. When they pee in the litter box and it hurts, they can then associate the litter box with that pain and seek out something 'comfy' to pee on. Male cats are more prone to urinary issues than females as well. I would get him to the vet pronto to get this checked out.


----------



## Sido (Mar 21, 2014)

Is there any way to tell besides this one incident if a UTI would be the case? I mean, this isn't exactly an _isolated_ incident, do you think there's a big chance he'd have just been reacting to the poo in front of the box?

I do know about crystals in male cats but I thought it also was mostly in cats that only eat dry kibble and don't drink much? He gets wet food for his second (last) meal everyday and has always been a good drinker. Is it really that likely? *worried now*


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't blame you for being worried. Unfortunately only a vet can tell you if it is or isn't a urinary issue but personally I wouldn't take the chance. If I were you I would get him in as soon as possible. Once he has been cleared by the vet then you will know it is behavioral and can work on that with confidence. If he does have a urinary issue and gets treated for it, he may be fine going forward.


----------



## Sido (Mar 21, 2014)

I was just reading up on UTIs and crystals in cats and he hasn't had any of the other symptoms. Do you think I should observe him overnight and see how he's doing in the litterbox? I called and can't get in to my regular vet until late next week and I can't really afford the emergency vet, but if I see other symptoms/he pees somewhere else again and I have to take him, I will bring him in tomorrow to the emergency one. Or if when I get home from work I find that he's already peed somewhere else then I'll take him tonight.

Theoretically, if it IS just behavioral, do you think it was the little poop that set him off? Or do you think I could be missing something in that regard?


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

I wish I had some insight for you behaviorally, but I haven't personally dealt with a cat who has had inappropriate elimination issues for behavioral reasons. There are others on here who have though, and I'm sure people will be along to share their experiences and suggestions.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

It is quite possible it might have been the poo outside the litterbox, especially if it was in front of the part of the box they tend to step in at and he would have had to step over it.
You say he was offended by neglected litter boxes before that were full and unpleasant. From hid point of view, the box might have been full and unpleasant if there was poo laying about.

I'm just saying it is _possible_ and it does seem to follow his pattern of avoiding a messy litter box. No guarantee, though.


----------



## Sido (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah it was right on the mat where he needed to step, and he actually almost stepped in it, I noticed just in time and moved him away and that's when he saw it and sniffed at it, an it was like 2-5 minutes later that he peed on the bed.

Alright, well I'll watch him like a hawk for the next little bit (once I'm home from work) and see if he's okay.

Thanks so much for all your help, guys, I really appreciate it!! 

(And by all means if anyone else has advice/more to say I'd still love to hear it! You guys are so helpful!!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Sido said:


> I noticed just in time and *moved him away*


He may have interpreted this as being 'moved away' from the box in general - not just from the poop that was outside the box. Also, do you have more than one litter box? You really should if you have more than one cat especially since this cat has had litter box accidents in the past. Another thing is you say that the litter box 'wasn't even half full' - which sounds pretty full to me. You should scoop at LEAST once a day and I personally scoop twice a day with 3 cats and 3 litter boxes.


----------



## Sido (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh crap I never thought of that, I only pushed him a few inches away from that spot, it never even occurred to me he might interpret that as me telling him not to use it or something.

Also I'm not sure why I phrased it like that lol, I had scooped after work yesterday, so there was only an evening/night's worth of stuff in there. And I don't have room in my apartment for a second box, but I have a large single box that I do scoop daily. And it's never really been a problem since I started making sure I always scooped daily.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I don't think you moving him would be a deterrent, the poo, on the other hand, seems a likely culprit.

Have you considered adding a second litter box? With two cats, especially if one is a bit fussy about his box, having a second could have completely prevented this problem and could eliminate the issue in the future. That'd be step #1 to me. (although I'm a very firm follower of the # of cats +1 = # of litter boxes 'rule'. I have 6 boxes for 4 cats.)

Here's what a cat with a urinary infection looks like, from someone who's familiar with it:

-anxious, can't sit still, constantly either licking their genitals, or wandering around in search of a litter box/place to pee
-big wide pupils (sign of pain, if not in a dark room)
-abnormal behavior, can be lashing out, not eating/refusing treats, won't cuddle as normal
-Visiting the litter box more than 3 times in 15 minutes is a sign you need to go to the vet NOW. (Doran was doing this before I took him to the vet earlier this year  )

So, if his behavior otherwise was normal I'd say he thought the litter box was too dirty and he found somewhere else to go. Adding another litter box would be my suggestion. (and still scooping both every day)


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

I would clean your litter box more often (at least once a day if not more). your box should not be "1/2 full with stuff". You said he has rebelled before so my guess if it isn't a UTI then he doesn't like dirty boxes!
you could also add another box but of course you would still need to clean it every day


----------



## Sido (Mar 21, 2014)

Lol well like I said I'm not sure why I phrased it like that, it had been scooped late afternoon yesterday so there was only an evening/overnight's worth of stuff. Keep in mind I wrote this post at like 7am so my brain wasn't really working yet haha

I really don't have room for a second box but I'll have to see if I can figure something out, maybe I'll need to start scooping twice a day or something.

Thank you for those signs of a kitty UTI. I haven't noticed him doing any of that but I'll keep a sharp eye on him tonight and tomorrow and see if there's anything like that going on!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

You would be amazed where you can squeeze in another box if you have to. I have boxes in closets (2), boxes in my living room on a bookshelf (my boys made it clear it was either put a box there or clean up where they were spraying...I chose a box), and two in 'nice' out of the way places.

You could add one in a closet and leave the door cracked open, you could sneak one in under a corner table/coffee table, ect.

For me it comes down to a choice: do I set my cat up to fail by not providing enough places to potty and then get mad when they don't use the litter box? Doesn't seem fair to me. Adding a second box could, most likely, completely make this a non-issue. *shrugs*

Also, as a side note, you'll need an enzymatic cleaner like Nature's Miracle ([ame]http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=natures+miracle&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Anatures+miracle[/ame]), or an oxygen cleaner like Fizzion (Amazon.com: fizzion) to clean your bed with in order to remove the smell for your cat. You may need to treat it a few times as well.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yep! I totally agree with Librarychick!
First rule out physical issues!
Keep the litter scooped! Twice a day minimum. 
Get a second litter box!
Get the scent out of the mattress completely! You do not want him peeing there!!
Bad for you, Bad for him!

As a matter of fact, when I adopted two cats at the start of the year that were dumped where I work...
I invested in a water proof mattress cover, just to be on the safe side, in case one of the new cats had any issues! 
None of my original cats had any issues with litter boxes. 
Turns out, neither did the new ones!

And remember, just because the scent seems gone to you...Cats can smell many more times better than us! That's why it's so important to treat with an enzymatic cleaner!
Good Luck!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

scoop 2x per day, add another box


----------



## Sido (Mar 21, 2014)

Thankfully my duvet is thick enough that it didn't even soak through to the sheets, let alone the mattress (although that's only because I was sitting right there and caught it immediately.). I used to have the nature's miracle stuff but I think I'm out, I'll have to buy more. Should you use that stuff and let it soak in before you wash the linens or after? I've only ever used it on furniture, not washables, so I'm not sure.

And yeah I'll definitely look around my apt and figure out where I can do another box. Hopefully I can find something that works 

Edit: that's actually a really good idea, I should invest in a water proof cover. My mattress makes me too warm anyway, maybe that'll help cool it too haha


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

My older cat will pee on the sofa if his boxes are too dirty, which happens when we have a pet sitter and they only come to scoop once a day.

Definitely get another box.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

*"The litterbox had some stuff in it, but it wasn't even half full, and it's never been a problem that way expect when it's gone neglected and got really full."*

If its not a UTI then dollars to donuts this is your problem. Repeat after me:

I will scoop the litter box completely, twice a day.
I will scoop the litter box completely, twice a day.
I will scoop the litter box completely, twice a day.
I will scoop the litter box completely, twice a day.
I will scoop the litter box completely, twice a day.
I will scoop the litter box completely, twice a day.
I will scoop the litter box completely, twice a day.
I will scoop the litter box completely, twice a day.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Sido, I have a cat who pees outside of the litterbox (on my bed) for behavioral reasons (though I have yet to figure out what that behavior is...), and I have a stray who came in frequently when it was cold out and who peed on a jacket (my fault for leaving it on the floor), inside a bag, on the laundry bag, and part of the laundry hamper, and pooped on a framed picture that was on the floor waiting to be hung. Sigh. 

My cat ruined 2 comforters - Nature's Miracle got the smell out of the first, but it left such an awful stain and it couldn't get the smell out of the down comforter. It was much more successful on the 3rd comforter, which I'm still using. 

You do need to let it soak all the way in, then blot up as much liquid as you can with paper towels before washing it. 

It sounds like your boy is very finicky about the cleanliness of his litterbox, so if you can manage to find a little space somewhere for a second litterbox, I think you'll save yourself a lot of grief - and potentially a lot of money, since you won't need to keep replacing things that he's peed on. Even if you keep your one litterbox immaculate and scoop several times a day, if your other kitty leaves a little poo behind again, you potentially have another peeing-outside-of-the-box incident. 

I hope your comforter survives!


----------



## B&KsDaddy (Apr 11, 2014)

As others have mentioned, they usually suggest one cat box per cat. After getting dressed for work in the morning, I always clean both boxes and do the same thing once I'm home from work after saying hi to the cats. This way the have two clean boxes to start off the day and two clean boxes to end the day.

I'm always afraid I'm going to come home to a cat potty issue on my floor which is why I try to keep the boxes as clean for them as possible.


----------

